
The Tesla Model S Is So Safe It Broke the Crash-Testing Gear - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/08/tesla-model-s-crash-test/
======
kens
The article describes the failure of the roof crush test machine after
applying 4 G's of pressure to a Tesla. This brings to mind the memorable 1971
Volvo ad that had a Volvo supporting 6 cars on its roof:
[http://insomniacgarage.blogspot.com/2013/03/classic-
ads-1971...](http://insomniacgarage.blogspot.com/2013/03/classic-
ads-1971-volvo-144.html)

